# Another nice ND Elk taken



## shanie

This ND elk was shot during the second season in E3, north of the Buffalo Gap area. It officially scored 368 1/8 and was shot by the gal in the photo with a .300 WSM at 7:50 p.m. Took until 3:30 a.m. to get it all out. Weighed 1150-1200 pounds.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice ELK.

Does anyone know what that huge white thing is on the right side of the second picture.

It looks like a HUGE human skull. With the bottom jaw sitting to the left of it. ???


----------



## mnwatrfwl

Looks to be a Mastodon (woolly mammoth) skull either a reconditioned one or recreation. :sniper:

If not I don't wnt to know what she does in her off time


----------



## shanie

It is a elephant skull. The pic was taken at Dakota Taxidermy before they caped the elk out for her. They(Dakota Taxidermy) are currently doing two full body mounts on elephants from Africa.


----------



## jwdinius1

thats beautiful!! was just talking to my pa and he was out scouting deer for my sis and th eupcoming youth season and hea said he say a dandy 6x6 in with two cows, i imagine it's nothing near hers but it's food for thought.


----------



## R y a n

An update with her story...



> a first hand account of a recent ND elk from a lady from New Salem, ND:
> 
> We had went over to Belfield on Wed to scout Wed and Thurs to start Fri. On Wed we saw 4 bulls in the park, then saw 5 Thurs morning. So I walked about 3 miles to see if and where the holes were in the fence. We found some holes with fresh tracks along with a waterhole, so we decided to sit on a butte overlooking two of the main holes and see if they would come out. Great plan, but about 20 other hunters and groups had the same plan. Getting out there at 4 a.m. to beat everyone to the spot did not work, as they just drove up 5 min to shooting time, slammed their doors and talked outside their pickups, expecting to get an elk.
> 
> After this same routine Fri to Sun morning, we decided to have our helpers walk the trees by the park fence. After sitting til 30 min past sunrise, I decided to move to a different spot, just two min early. Just after we left along my father-in law saw 3 spikes, a cow and a 5x5 come within 50 yards of where we were sitting.
> 
> They were fervently trying to get in the park. The 5x5 could not fit, so he backed up and jumped the fence. So we missed out, as well as everyone else hunting there. All our scouters/helpers left in the afternoon. That led us to try over by Beach where a landowner gave us permission to check out his land.
> 
> We drove over that way early afternoon, checked out the area and the waterholes, finding some recently fresh tracks. So my husband and I climbed up on two separate hills, overlooking a large area of draws and a water hole. After sitting for about 10 min, we both said a prayer, unknowingly to the other, and not 5 sec after I finished, my husband got my attention that there was a bull 3/4 miles out. Prayers answered!! It was about 7:00 p.m. so we thought we must persue before sundown. The wind was in our favor, so crawling and crouching we went towards the bull, up and down the big draws.
> 
> We got to 800 yards and did not know how to get much closer, as from there it was all open land. He had his rear end to us, so we just crept fast, watching him to lift his head and we would drop. We got to a horse shoe shaped area where we could hide inside it, 400 yards from the elk. He looked like a nice 5x5 not huge horns but a huge body. This is where you may want to stop reading!! I got ready and shot, 2 inches high. My husband used the lost cow call, and he spun complete circle. I shot again, and inch over his back. He then started running towards us, towards a big draw in front of us that I knew he would hit and head out of it, and I knew he was gone.
> 
> My husband kept calling, and I got reloaded, stood up slightly and saw his horns. He crossed that draw and was 100 yards in front of us, walking up the draw!! Gabe kept calling, and he stopped. I shot and hit him in the upper shoulder, but not killing him. Gabe kept calling and he got within 50 yards at an angle, so I shot again, praying this was it (or my husband would had made me ride in the back the whole way home, not wanting to listen to my cries of dissapointment!!) and I hit him right through the heart. He ran another 50 yards into a grove of bushes and trees never did see us or smell us, and he remained quite calm the whole time, thinking there was a lost cow in the area. The call saved me, big time.
> 
> After I hit him, I about hyperventilated and passed out, shaking uncontrollably. Gabe stated that he did not want to take me to the hospital, trying to calm me down. We walked up to him, to realize that he was a nice 6x6 thick and HUGE. He weighed around 1200 pounds!!! I took him down at 7:50, 13 min before end of shooting time. We quartered him out and got back to the pickup at 3:30 a.m, being awake over 25 hours but still on a high from the hunt. He rough scores 365, +/- one inch. And to top it all off, Gabe was drawn last year, getting a 356 bull in velvet, so we have no room for mine to get it mounted!! We did cape it out and are getting the cape tanned, hoping to have a bigger house/more money in 5-10 years to get it mounted.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the story.


http://www.areavoices.com/dougleier/

Thanks Doug!

Ryan


----------



## harrisonhounds

I drew a E4 tag this year any sugestions on where i can find one like that?


----------

